# Katies house



## Mikeymutt (Dec 5, 2014)

visited here in the summer,done the ark as well in the same day and to be honest this was the biggest let down this year..don't get me wrong it was still good.just not what I expected.i was not to bothered about the ark.but really wanted to go here.but the ark ended up being one of the best places I have been too.funny how things work out.but at least I have seen what it's all about.and still had a fun time with great company.


----------



## decker (Dec 5, 2014)

What character love it..fab pics.


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 6, 2014)

nice different take on the place chap, some good close ups too


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice to see it in a different light.Cracking images.


----------



## derelictwom (Dec 6, 2014)

Brilliant photos mate well done


----------



## Potter (Dec 6, 2014)

Nicely done


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice perspective on the house, that second shot is rather nice.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Dec 7, 2014)

Nice to see here again it's a wonderful location.
Great set of pics love the stairs!


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 8, 2014)

Awesome photos! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HughieD (Dec 8, 2014)

One word....fantastic.


----------



## DJhooker (Dec 8, 2014)

love this place, i bet people would pay top money for that phone box ie my dad!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 8, 2014)

Great to see some different angles of this place. Nice one


----------



## brickworx (Dec 9, 2014)

Never tire of this place, got to see it soon...thanks


----------



## Snips86x (Dec 15, 2014)

oh wow - what a stunning place and a real shame its been left like this. With all the character and history, you'd think it'd be looked after


----------

